# Rouen



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Round about this time last year someone explained a very useful route around Rouen. For the life of me I cannot find what I have done with it and cannot find the original post. Help please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-534434.html#534434


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Round about this time last year someone explained a very useful route around Rouen. For the life of me I cannot find what I have done with it and cannot find the original post. Help please!!!!!!!!!


Tried and tested 3 times a year for 7 or 8 years:-

This our route. 
If going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exitting the tunnel take third slip signed VERNON 
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15. 
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane. 
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M. 
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine. 
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right. 
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon. 
Follow the route : with viamichelin http://tinyurl.com/ynhvyb

For reference:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-534984.html#534984


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We went through Rouen earlier this year and followed Tomtom which sent us down an underpass with a height restriction of 2.6M and I had to stop and get out to make sure we could get under (SCAREY). Luckily we did fit. Our new van is 2.8M so will not be blindly following Tomtom next year.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Melly said:


> We went through Rouen earlier this year and followed Tomtom which sent us down an underpass with a height restriction of 2.6M and I had to stop and get out to make sure we could get under (SCAREY). Luckily we did fit. Our new van is 2.8M so will not be blindly following Tomtom next year.


Hi see this topic you are not alone............and we also did it too 8O http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74410-0.html


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gillian, your information is the last post in the thread I referenced 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2.8*



Melly said:


> We went through Rouen earlier this year and followed Tomtom which sent us down an underpass with a height restriction of 2.6M and I had to stop and get out to make sure we could get under (SCAREY). Luckily we did fit. Our new van is 2.8M so will not be blindly following Tomtom next year.


You are not alone on that one, not me but have heard a few who have edged under!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Gillian, your information is the last post in the thread I referenced
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave.
I did see that you'd referenced the thread but took the opportunity to repeat the post here as it may well be useful to some of the many new members who have joined us since it was last aired.

Seeing the post is somewhat different to clicking on the url


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW!!! I'm not the only one with the underpass problem then.
I will certainly be more vigilant in the future.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

grouch said:


> Round about this time last year someone explained a very useful route around Rouen. For the life of me I cannot find what I have done with it and cannot find the original post. Help please!!!!!!!!!


I gave this advice last year hope its goood for you.

The secret of going through Rouen is to not listen to your GPS navigator as it will con you into taking the wrong turning as their are several very close together. 
Simply go through the tunnel and get in the middle lane and stay in that lane as far as you can without turning off, this will take you past the first couple of turnings and then take you over the bridge above the road you want around in a loop to join it, just carry straight on you are on your way out the other side. 
It is easy, coming back through is even easier as long as you dont hit it at peak times. 
Hope this helps 
RD


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Depends where you are going - may never trouble you. Got it wrong last year, but no probs this year. Beware of "howlings" - got stuck there for two hours once with fishermen burning tyres at road junctions.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

solution is to download low bridge poi,s


i am sure i have done
dave p


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> solution is to download low bridge poi,s
> 
> i am sure i have done
> dave p


 Hope you are not spending to much on the NHS internet, Look after yourself & are home soon


----------

